# Pictures of my buckskin boy, Image



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The weather was great these past few days so we took pictures of everyone. Here is my three, coming four, year old Appendix colt, Image. He has only been ridden twice over the winter with all of the training horses I've been working with so I am surprised and thrilled to see he's still sharp enough to walk/trot fresh from the pasture in just a halter without killing anyone.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww he's such a cutie! i love the last one!


----------



## horsepower (Jul 24, 2008)

He is Nice! My favorite color, and he looks like such a good boy!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww! Soo cute! I especially like the last pic!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Very handsome! And I love his name, I've had that name on my list of future names for awhile


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Aww! Adorable!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He is a very handsome boy


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

AWWWWW he is beautiful his head kinda looks like my Lakota (in my avatar) its winter here so Lakota has a furry light coat and a MINI ate his tail!!!! Oh what a looker you have there I love that first pic

Good luck with him if he doesn't work out you can send him to ME!!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

such a cutie!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, I love him!! Too cute!


----------



## NewImage (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you have a boyfriend?


----------

